# Audio Series on Confessional Presbyterianism



## Hamalas (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello all! 

Okay, so I have a good friend who is wanting to understand more about confessional Presbyterianism. She's already Reformed in the sense that she's embraced the Doctrines of Grace (TULIP) and is a member of a PCA church but issues like the Lord's Day, images of Christ, the regulative principle of worship, etc... are all pretty new. I'm looking for a good audio series that could be downloaded for free that might help to guide someone who is conservative and Reformed into a more robustly confessionally Reformed position. Any recommendations?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2014)

Ben, 

Derek Thomas's School of Theology series is probably a good place to start. I have only listened to a couple of the lectures, but they were very good. Dr Thomas has a real knack of explaining difficult topics as simply as possible.

The series does not seem to deal with some of the issues you mention; however, I will try to dig out some other material later today.


----------



## raydixon9 (Jun 2, 2014)

You might try this series.


----------



## Andres (Jun 2, 2014)

Ben, 
Not a general reformational series, but regarding teaching on the Lord's Day, this series on The Sabbath Day is the best treatment of the 4th Commandment that I have found.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks all, keep them coming!



raydixon9 said:


> You might try this series.



Ray, do you know if this is just on history/polity or does it get into the exegetical distinctives of the confessional Reformed tradition?


----------



## raydixon9 (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't listened to them yet. I just had it up in tab since it was posted last week and it seemed like it might be something you were looking for. You might try to reply to that thread or pm the author of it. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jun 3, 2014)

> Ben, on our church website's sermon archive page, beginning on 02.27.11, the Pastor began a "Reformation Distinctives" series in the afternoon service, discussing things ranging from the Regulative Principle (in general, Psalmody, and instrumentation) to many other things (such as holidays, the Sabbath, head coverings, church officership, sacraments, images, etc.). There is a break every once in a while, but the titles should be descriptive enough to discern when those happened. Perhaps you will find them helpful.


That's a really good series.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2014)

This entire series is really good on the ten commandments:

First Presbyterian Church | SermonAudio.com

They somehow lost the third commandment but the 2nd and 4th are included and extremely well done and very accessible by the average person.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, so to refine my question then. Could you recommend your top one or two lectures/sermons on the following topics: 

- The Confessions (what they are and why we have them)
- Experiential Calvinism
- The Regulative Principle
- The Lord’s Day
- Images of Christ
- The Means of Grace


----------



## ZackF (Jun 9, 2014)

I have not made it all the way through it yet but Rick Phillips' series is very helpful especially with his typical joviality.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 9, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> I have not made it all the way through it yet but Rick Phillips' series is very helpful especially with his typical joviality.



Do you have a link?


----------



## ZackF (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry. Here it is. I don't how explicitly it ends up getting into the Westminster Standards as I have only just finished lecture three.


----------

